# Well, Now my Mother Thinks I'm Insane.



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

So, here's the story, FA:

My parents and I were out eating dinner at some restaurant yesterday, and afterwards, we decided to go drop in on my brother (who is house-sitting for some people he knows) and talk to him for a bit, we decided that I would stay over there and watch a movie or two with him on their awesome surround sound/flat screen television. So, before my parents went home, I asked my mother to turn off my computer when she got home. (Was buffering a movie.) That was my mistake. Instead of turning off the damned thing, she decided to go through my bookmarks. Well, fuck. This is what passwords are for, unfortunately, the computer was already open. Fuck my life. 

For the most part, it wasn't too bad. She browsed this site in the more benign sections (Tech stuff and such) but then she got to one of my bookmarked webcomics: Concession. Well, you can see where this is headed. She went through ALL of my other bookmarks, but, for some god-awful reason, decided to 'look into' Concession a little further. She must of went through the entirety of the current arc. She stopped looking through it at about this point right here: This one... ...and this one... ...and worst of all...


She could've gone through BDK, Housepets!, The main FA site, _anything_ but fucking Concession. God damnit.

When she came to pick me up, she was questioning me about being a 'furry'. Using the term as if she knew exactly what she is talking about. My family life is fucking screwed over. She used to encourage me to draw anthropomorphic animals, because she didn't see any harm in it, now I'm scared what she might think about me, and she has yet to talk to my heartless closed minded right-wing father, I believe. This is not something I needed everyone to know about. FML

Take this word of advice FA: Password the _FUCK_ out of anything you do regarding the fandom.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to the club.

Private Browsing is your friend.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

Your mother was out of order for going through your bookmarks. Your computer is yours and it's no different from looking at your diary or something.

Mine did this by accidentally reading a bank statement, looking up what I had spent some money on (a con') then researching furry and "knowing" all about it. FFFF--


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

FURSECUTION!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

you're going to get flamed, be prepared.
but i def. know the feeling. my parents go through EVERYTHING, and went through my sketchbook which had yiff in it :/  you can't really password protect a sketchbook, huh? that webcomic looked kinda cute, I might look into it. idk, a lot of people say things like "if you don't want anyone to find out, don't do it in the first place", but i call that BS, that's no fun. I would just tell your mom it's a hobby. the webcomicwas a webcomic you've been reading, and just because it has anthro animals doesnt make it any worse then any other webcomic out there, ect. if you get like, disowned for it, then it's your parents fault. I'm still debating on telling my parents about ti since i KNOW they'll have the same reaction to it.
basically, good luck! there are other people out there in the same boat. hope you don't get trolled too hard.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

> Private Browsing is your friend.



THIS. THIS THIS THIS.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

While I would do things in private browsing, I tend to be forgetful of URL's and such. Bookmarking is the easiest way to keep up to date on things. Most of the time when I leave my computer for more than five minutes, I lock it or shut it down. I forgot to lock it this time, and I asked my mother to shut it down. FML ensued.


What's the need of doing everything in private browsing? If I did, then I couldn't remember half the crap I frequent. Plus, this is my own private computer I bought with my own cash, which sits in my room, which no one else enters. There should be no need of this.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2010)

I think it is wrong for them invading your privacy like that.

Hope nothing to bad comes to pass over this.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well your fucked. That's why only you should keep this stuff to yourself, my brother found out and runs through the house screaming that I like furries and it shouldn't be long before my mom asks me about it. Keep us posted on how this plays out.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

The only things I have bookmarked are video game walkthroughs

Plus, I don't go to many sites, nor do I save passwords

I think the only webcomic I have on my computer (through the links) is Lackadaisy


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> While I would do things in private browsing, I tend to be forgetful of URL's and such. Bookmarking is the easiest way to keep up to date on things. Most of the time when I leave my computer for more than five minutes, I lock it or shut it down. I forgot to lock it this time, and I asked my mother to shut it down. FML ensued.
> 
> 
> What's the need of doing everything in private browsing? If I did, then I couldn't remember half the crap I frequent. Plus, this is my own private computer I bought with my own cash, which sits in my room, which no one else enters. There should be no need of this.


 yup yup im the exact same way lol
a good idea might to keep a hidden doc. or notepad file with all the naughty URLS copy and pasted into it? then you wont forget them and they don't have to be bookmarked. It's Bs that you have to come down to that though


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yup yup im the exact same way lol
> a good idea might to keep a hidden doc. or notepad file with all the naughty URLS copy and pasted into it? then you wont forget them and they don't have to be bookmarked. It's Bs that you have to come down to that though


 
Well, I already did do that sort of thing with some sites, though that was an old practice on a shared computer. Besides, how was I to know that she would take a vested interest in the worst webcomic (content-wise) I have bookmarked?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 19, 2010)

I wouldn't really call this as much of a situation of a lazy furry trying to keep a secret and failing.  You asked your mom to turn off your computer and she went through your bookmarks, you certainly didn't ask her to do that so it's not your fault unless you had a tab open on the sloppiest furry porn ever.  Tell her Concession was just a webcomic and that there are PLENTY of books that have sexual suggestions and are praised for them, the only difference is that Concession a comic that stars anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I wouldn't really call this as much of a situation of a lazy furry trying to keep a secret and failing.  You asked your mom to turn off your computer and she went through your bookmarks, you certainly didn't ask her to do that so it's not your fault unless you had a tab open on the sloppiest furry porn ever.  Tell her Concession was just a webcomic and that there are PLENTY of books that have sexual suggestions and are praised for them, the only difference is that Concession a comic that stars anthropomorphic animals.


 
This would probably work, but the comic that she stopped at included gay furry buttfuck. I don't think that would cut it.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, you're fucked. That's why when I get up to piss, I lock my PC, put it on standby and close everything out >.>


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Well, I already did do that sort of thing with some sites, though that was an old practice on a shared computer. Besides, how was I to know that she would take a vested interest in the worst webcomic (content-wise) I have bookmarked?


 yeah i know :/
It's kinda sad when your can't even trust your own mother. I understand a parent wanting to see what their kid is doing, but my god going through somebodys personal stuff!? *shudder* it makes me feel dirty when my parents do that...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah i know :/
> It's kinda sad when your can't even trust your own mother. I understand a parent wanting to see what their kid is doing, but my god going through somebodys personal stuff!? *shudder* it makes me feel dirty when my parents do that...



To me this is just a invasion of privacy. I also understand of wanting to know what your kid is into, but doing stuff like that is overboard to me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> To me this is just a invasion of privacy. I also understand of wanting to know what your kid is into, but doing stuff like that is overboard to me.


 
Indeed.
Just because a parent has the "right" to do that, doesn't justify it, unless you're a drug addict and they're suspicious or something.
Parents like this need to realise that just because something is personal, doesn't mean it's bad. And even if it's furry murry art, it's not their business because it isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> To me this is just a invasion of privacy. I also understand of wanting to know what your kid is into, but doing stuff like that is overboard to me.


 yeah.
Im more fucked up because my parents do that, and it makes me feel like i have to hide things from them more and more.
I honestly wouldn't have a problem telling them 98% of the stuff i do, but because they do that it makes me want to hide things.
I'd even tell them about my freaky turn ons if theyd JUST ASK! id rather them ask me and I tell them then them looking through my sketchbook and assuming things!
anyways *shakes head* anyways, back to OP
parents are dicks


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

My parents don't know how to use a computer. Bwuahahaha. XD


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

But then again, they'd have nothing to find..

They know all about my furriness, and they know all about how much porn and stuff is on this site. They don't care, I think. My mom just feels bad for the humans that "were turned into animals" xDDDDDD 

Mom: "Poor woman..she's screwed."
Me: "Uh... She was born that way."
Mom: "Did you come up with some nasty devil-like disease or somethin'?"
Me: "No, it's just a fandom for people who like humans with animal attributes, or vice versa."
Mom: "Okay. Just stay away from weed."
Me: "Kay."
Mom: "And you should teach your sisters how to draw animals."
Me: "....Kay."

XD

Edit: And my dad wants me to make him a tail, as well as my aunt. Now my AUNT is who I'm scared of. I'm already a reject to anyone on my dad's side of the family. Luckily she has no access to my computer.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

Luckily, my parents are not too gifted at the computer thing either, but I'm using google chrome, so they're all right up there for god and everyone to see. (Note to self... Ctrl+B)


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> My parents don't know how to use a computer. Bwuahahaha. XD


 lucky, my parents are computer ninjas -_-


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> This would probably work, but the comic that she stopped at included gay furry buttfuck. I don't think that would cut it.


 
Hmmmm, yeah, that would be a problem...  :\


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Why can't your parents understand and respect your privacy? Mine does and I'm glad they do.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 19, 2010)

Guess what? If you don't bookmark shitty webcomics you won't have this problem!


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow dude, that sucks major time, I always delete cookies, passwords, and history every time I leave the room, just to be safe


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 19, 2010)

Google Chrome, use "Incognito".


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

IMO, there's a lil probleme with your parents ability to respect your privacy when you need to password every goddamn thing and use privacy mode for your casual web browsing.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Wow dude, that sucks major time, I always delete cookies, passwords, and history every time I leave the room, just to be safe



but people like me have parents that have some crazy ninja program that RETRIEVES shit like that. GAH HAAAAAAAATE HOW THE FUCK DO THEY DO IT!?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> IMO, there's a lil probleme with your parents ability to respect your privacy when you need to password every goddamn thing and use privacy mode for your casual web browsing.


I would just suggest not bookmarking sites with furry porn. 

The only bookmarks I have that have anything to do with furry, is my page on FA (perfectly SFW) as well as the Lackadaisy web comic (also SFW).


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> but people like me have parents that have some crazy ninja program that RETRIEVES shit like that. GAH HAAAAAAAATE HOW THE FUCK DO THEY DO IT!?


 Holy shit really? well my step dad is an IT guy so im sure he can do that to my comp if he wanted too, but hes cool so I highly doubt it, even if he did look and see the furry murry stuff Ive been looking at, it wouldn't matter cuz im moving out next year after high school :U


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I would just suggest not bookmarking sites with furry porn.
> 
> The only bookmarks I have that have anything to do with furry, is my page on FA (perfectly SFW) as well as the Lackadaisy web comic (also SFW).


 
Isn't it common sence not to bookmark porn, specially some of the furfag porn when on a public computer or a familly computer?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Private browsing <3

Also, I really don't get what was so bad about the two with Matt crossdressing.  It's not like he did it before then, and it's not like anything was shown.  Matt's a guy, he doesn't have tits.  Bras on guys are funny.

The last one with Joel and ZoÃ« are, uh, understandable, though.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Holy shit really? well my step dad is an IT guy so im sure he can do that to my comp if he wanted too, but hes cool so I highly doubt it, even if he did look and see the furry murry stuff Ive been looking at, it wouldn't matter cuz im moving out next year after high school :U


yeah, i dont think they have it installed on my lappy though >.>
Im turning 18 in a couple weeks, so im HOPING that will give me a little bit more privacy...but my bro is 21 and hes not fairing any better so im doubtful Q_Q
Id LOVE to move out, but the economy is just to fucked. It would be impossible for me to get out. my brother is having a hard time moving out, and he's doing better then my parents money wise ><


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't have problems with invasion of privacy....yet


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, i dont think they have it installed on my lappy though >.>
> Im turning 18 in a couple weeks, so im HOPING that will give me a little bit more privacy...but my bro is 21 and hes not fairing any better so im doubtful Q_Q
> Id LOVE to move out, but the economy is just to fucked. It would be impossible for me to get out. my brother is having a hard time moving out, and he's doing better then my parents money wise ><


 Thats a bummer, im movin out because of college dorms XP that is if I get accepted at the college, which I hope I do, I still got a lot of art stuff before I get accepted


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Thats a bummer, im movin out because of college dorms XP that is if I get accepted at the college, which I hope I do, I still got a lot of art stuff before I get accepted


 ah, well good luck with that ^-^
I couldn't live in a dorm. sadly, one of the major reasons being privacy issues hahahahaha-*sigh*
I still haven't even applied for a college, and i graduated weeks ago >.>


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Isn't it common sence not to bookmark porn, specially some of the furfag porn when on a public computer or a familly computer?


 
Yes, it is, though this isn't a family computer:



Alaskan Wolf said:


> While I would do things in private browsing, I tend to be forgetful of URL's and such. Bookmarking is the easiest way to keep up to date on things... ...What's the need of doing everything in private browsing? If I did, then I couldn't remember half the crap I frequent. Plus, this is my own private computer I bought with my own cash, which sits in my room, which no one else enters. There should be no need of this.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Isn't it common sence not to bookmark porn, specially some of the furfag porn when on a public computer or a familly computer?


 Apparently not for the op.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 19, 2010)

well... are those _straight_ comics?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Apparently not for the op.


 the thing is, it was his OWN personal computer. just sayin'


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> ah, well good luck with that ^-^
> I couldn't live in a dorm. sadly, one of the major reasons being privacy issues hahahahaha-*sigh*
> I still haven't even applied for a college, and i graduated weeks ago >.>


thanks, good luck to yourself as well, if I cant get into SCAD ill have to go to Art Institutes of Texas Lol


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

I would bash your mother. Make her feel bad for going through your stuff.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Yes, it is, though this isn't a family computer:


 
Then learn on how to use the "Windows" + L keys (It get the comp on the log in screen without closing your account)  on your keyboard whenever you leave your room, that's what I do at my dad home on my own computer. 
It's a basic move I do before leaving my room.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> thanks, good luck to yourself as well, if I cant get into SCAD ill have to go to Art Institutes of Texas Lol


I just don't know anything about getting into a collage. I wanna be a cake decorator/ cookie maker person. LOOKATMYPRETTYCOOKIES! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3649369/
again, back on topic.
OP, it's going to suck for a while, but I'm sure your mom will eventually forget about it or something.
Just dont make a big deal out of it and answer her questions as honestly, but blatantly as you can.If you dont make a big deal about it, there isnt much she can do about it but bitch at you without a real cause.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey OP, just tell your mother one thing if she bother you.
"What you shouldn't have seen, shouldn't bother you."


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Hey OP, just tell your mother one thing if she bother you.
> "What you shouldn't have seen, shouldn't bother you."


 hey i like that actually


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I just don't know anything about getting into a collage. I wanna be a cake decorator/ cookie maker person. LOOKATMYPRETTYCOOKIES! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3649369/
> again, back on topic.
> OP, it's going to suck for a while, but I'm sure your mom will eventually forget about it or something.
> Just dont make a big deal out of it and answer her questions as honestly, but blatantly as you can.If you dont make a big deal about it, there isnt much she can do about it but bitch at you without a real cause.


 Ohhh pretty cookies....

anyway yeah, OP just ignore the fact that it even happened, if she brings it up say it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Ohhh pretty cookies....
> 
> anyway yeah, OP just ignore the fact that it even happened, if she brings it up say it doesn't matter at all.


 thanks
and i miss the "this" button


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Then learn on how to use the "Windows" + L keys (It get the comp on the log in screen without closing your account)  on your keyboard whenever you leave your room, that's what I do at my dad home on my own computer.
> It's a basic move I do before leaving my room.


 
I usually do, but I forgot to do so when I left that time, also I was buffering a lengthy video and I wanted to give it some time to load, and I wasn't sure if locking the computer would interrupt that. At the time, keeping it open seemed the best course of action. (Never in the future.)


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> thanks
> and i miss the "this" button


 I do as well


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I usually do, but I forgot to do so when I left that time, also I was buffering a lengthy video and I wanted to give it some time to load, and I wasn't sure if locking the computer would interrupt that. At the time, keeping it open seemed the best course of action. (Never in the future.)


Id like to know if it does or not.
I just close my laptop :/ it locks it automatically that way


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Id like to know if it does or not.
> I just close my laptop :/ it locks it automatically that way


 
Locking the computer shouldn't interupt download or anything like that, it never did for me at least.


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

You should really be more careful. I am probably more cautious then I need to be but it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Locking the computer shouldn't interupt download or anything like that, it never did for me at least.


 I will keep that in mind, thanks


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

This is new and exciting


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This is new and exciting


 
Don't be hating.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> She could've gone through BDK, Housepets!, The main FA site, _anything_ but fucking Concession. God damnit.


 
I keep telling everyone that Concession is sucky and tasteless. Proof!


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 19, 2010)

Tell her to respect your privacy.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

That really sucks, my parents saw some artwork of mine and also grew concerned.  They assumed I was a zoophile, and, in my case, hired a psychologist who I had to see for a couple of months.  He helped them learn to accept it (that I was a furry, NOT a zoophile), and helped me to accept myself as well.

     I would agree and say that this definitely is an invasion of your personal space, and you may want to talk to her about it.

Not to scare you, my apologies if I did. My parents were a pretty extreme case.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Kobu said:


> That really sucks, my parents saw some artwork of mine and also grew concerned.  They assumed I was a zoophile, and, in my case, hired a psychologist who I had to see for a couple of months.  He helped them learn to accept it (that I was a furry, NOT a zoophile), and helped me to accept myself as well.
> 
> I would agree and say that this definitely is an invasion of your personal space, and you may want to talk to her about it.
> 
> Not to scare you, my apologies if I did. My parents were a pretty extreme case.


 What exactly made them think you were a zoophile? Do you draw feral porn?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2010)

We dont use the word insane, we prefer the term mentally hilarious.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 19, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> We dont use the word insane, we prefer the  term mentally hilarious.


Don't worry, we're all mad here.

In all seriousness, I have no Idea why you would've favorited a comic like _that_, even IF your computer was password-protected. Mine has a pass on it, but, for reasons like this, I'd advise against faving furry stuff in general, let alone that comic.

What To Do Now: well, i'll get back to you on that one. I should really come up with a plan for if someone in my house find out that I'm a furry... Also, something to do in the future, put a text document somewhere deep into a place where noone would look on your computer or on a flash drive with the sites' url's pasted there.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What exactly made them think you were a zoophile? Do you draw feral porn?


 No, it was normal anthropomorphic drawings.  Not even porn.  My parents just made a very large assumption.  

Very large.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So what? You ARE a furry, you got caught with your furry porn. Your mom has every right to think of you as one of the porn loving furries. Maybe if you had talked to your parents in the first place, and let them know of your hobby, and what YOU get out of the fandom instead of acting like a teenage brat that is doing something they aren't supposed to. You might not have to worry about any of this. Communication, your family lacks it.

Also, who gives a fuck what your father is? You aren't coming out of the closet or anything.

You and your parents both are overreacting to a hobby, this is pathetic.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> In all seriousness, I have no Idea why you would've favorited a comic like _that_, even IF your computer was password-protected. Mine has a pass on it, but, for reasons like this, I'd advise against faving furry stuff in general, let alone that comic.


 
We all have different tastes in things, just like some people can actually stand to listen to Rap music. 



Anyway, a little update: 

My mother said that she was 'sorry', not for invading my privacy, but for lying to me about going on my computer. When I said I don't care so much about the lying as I do the lack of privacy, she claimed that, under her roof, I am entitled to as much or as little privacy as she sees fit.


Yea, off to password the fuck out of things and hide my Twokinds book now...




Senora Kitty said:


> So what? You ARE a furry, you got caught with your furry porn. Your mom has every right to think of you as one of the porn loving furries. Maybe if you had talked to your parents in the first place, and let them know of your hobby, and what YOU get out of the fandom instead of acting like a teenage brat that is doing something they aren't supposed to. You might not have to worry about any of this. Communication, your family lacks it.
> 
> Also, who gives a fuck what your father is? You aren't coming out of the closet or anything.
> 
> You and your parents both are overreacting to a hobby, this is pathetic.


 
I'll admit I'm overreacting a bit, but only because I fear an overreaction from my parents. I know it's a hobby, did I ever state it wasn't? It seems like you're making assumptions without thinking things through here. And, yes I have talked to my parents beforehand, they knew I had a more-than-average interest in anthropomorphic animals, and I have told them about a great many things about it, because they asked me about it. But you're insane if you're going to talk about furry pornography to your parents. There is no lack of communication in my family. Stop making assumptions.


----------



## Akro (Jun 19, 2010)

Hahaha trust me it could be worse dude. My mom found out I was a furry by a mortal enemy of mine calling her cell and tell ing her I like to fuck male animals and that I was psychotic and gave her links to all my supposedly "favorite" websites: bad-dragon, yiffstar, cult sites, etc. My mom hired a psychologist for me and he thinks being a furry isnt as big of a deal as she makes it out to be. OH WELL.

So yeah it sucks for you but itll pass.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Stop thinking you have a right to privacy in your parents house. When you pay the bills or move out that is when you have a right, not beforehand. This again is your own fault for not thinking.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Stop thinking you have a right to privacy in your parents house. When you pay the bills or move out that is when you have a right, not beforehand. This again is your own fault for not thinking.


 
I'll agree that it is my own fault for assuming my mother wouldn't snoop around on my computer. I mean, why _wouldn't_ she? It's not like she can just _ask_ me if she thinks something is up. I'll make sure to take your advice to heart and when I have kids, I'll make sure to tear apart their rooms weekly to find anything that I don't like. Then beat the 'bad stuff' out of them. 


You don't know my parents. They have brought me to therapy for lesser things.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't live with my parents and I still delete my browsing history. Best of luck.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't live with my parents and I still delete my browsing history. Best of luck.


 
I delete my browsing history too, but mostly because of my brother. I don't care as much because he knew before the fandom before I did. (Though, he is not part the fandom)


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 19, 2010)

well I am going to sound like every one else in here and say lock that dang thing up. Me on the other generally leave mine unlocked. Hell I even have shorcuts to some of my fave fur sites (including yiffy ones) right on the desktop.... lucky I grew up with a very open minded family eh ?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

My parents hate furries, man. I'm so glad they didn't react the way my parents did.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 19, 2010)

well, unfortunately, in my house, my mother lives with me. Wouldn't it be ironic if she found out while violating my privacy in my apartment that i pay for?

also, my quote button isn't working...-.-


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

I always found it odd when teens and such have these moments of "OMG they found my porn" If you are embarrassed of something, don't do it in your parents house at all or be ready to fess up to it when you get caught.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, things like this suck for the time being, but they'll pass.  Don't worry, everything will be back to normal soon.  ^_^


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> well, unfortunately, in my house, my mother lives with me. Wouldn't it be ironic if she found out while violating my privacy in my apartment that i pay for?
> 
> also, my quote button isn't working...-.-


Way to not see where I mentioned the OP paying the bills, and having your own place. You are right it is not working. Oh that is right, because I'm not stupid.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I always found it odd when teens and such have these moments of "OMG they found my porn" If you are embarrassed of something, don't do it in your parents house at all or be ready to fess up to it when you get caught.


This. <3 Can I have your babies?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 19, 2010)

I remember when my farther went though my emails once...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I'll agree that it is my own fault for assuming my mother wouldn't snoop around on my computer. I mean, why _wouldn't_ she? It's not like she can just _ask_ me if she thinks something is up. I'll make sure to take your advice to heart and when I have kids, I'll make sure to tear apart their rooms weekly to find anything that I don't like. Then beat the 'bad stuff' out of them.
> 
> 
> You don't know my parents. They have brought me to therapy for lesser things.



this, a million fucking times this.
yes, you are in your parents house, that does NOT give them a right to go through YOUR personal suff that YOU PAID FOR. people who say otherwise are fucking retarded if they dont understand this aspect.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> this, a million fucking times this.
> yes, you are in your parents house, that does NOT give them a right to go through YOUR personal suff that YOU PAID FOR. people who say otherwise are fucking retarded if they dont understand this aspect.


 
You know how you pay for that? Because you don't have to pay rent, or for all your food, or for god damn laundry. Owning things when you live with your parents is like being the queen of England. It looks nice, you can feel proud, but you still have no authority. Privacy is nonexistent until you're independent, and asking anyone to access something you know has private information, even to just close it, is stupid.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> You know how you pay for that? Because you don't have to pay rent, or for all your food, or for god damn laundry. Owning things when you live with your parents is like being the queen of England. It looks nice, you can feel proud, but you still have no authority. Privacy is nonexistent until you're independent, and asking anyone to access something you know has private information, even to just close it, is stupid.


 what the fuck are you talking about? if you have a job, and saved up your own damn money for your own personal laptop, they have no right to go through it. and no child has a choice of not living under a caretakers roof. Dont you think a lot of us would have moved out long ago if we COULD? your post isn't valid. your post was bad and you should feel bad, or however that goes.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

You're under their care, you have no rights, that's pretty much how it works. Any privacy your parents give you is a gesture of kindness from them. And actually children have a lot of choice, but most of the time it's not a very good option. You can move out at 16, but few people want to give up their standard of living. You make the choice, you have the option to leave, but you don't want to give certain things up, and when that happens you need to deal with the fact that if you are being cared for by your parents, in their house you have no rights. 
Also while living on your own might not be an option you could pay rent towards your parents, then you would earn some rights and privacy. 
It's a good thing you got a job and earned money, but remember it is by their good graces that you don't have to pay for rent, laundry and all your food instead of the nice laptop you got. 

Hell I did the same thing. I saved up and I bought myself an expensive laptop. that doesn't mean I didn't expect my parents to use it occasionally or even glance through somethings if I gave them permission to use it. The fact of the matter is if it's in your parents house, on something you bought or not, it will not be safe and if you're that embarrased just don't do it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

idk about that. even if i paid rent, they'd still do the same shit. plus, i also pay for living here by not trashing the place, doing all my chores and housework that they tell me to do, not doing drugs in the house, having sex in the house, bring animals home, ect. it kind of works both ways. paying rent as a minor is pretty much doing chores and respecting the house. 'specially in this economy were there are almost no jobs available. idk, i guess it's just me because i feel like a filthy...well...animal when they do shit like that to me. Its like, me not doing drugs/smoking/getting knocked up isnt trustworthy enough for them. but we're getting way off topic...

edit: also fay, your character is adorable


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks...and trust me I know how you feel in that respect. no drugs/drinking/sex/ got good grades, did all my chores and so on and that did earn a certain amount of respect. I've never had a curfew in my life. they knew I wouldn't be doing anything terrible, but in the same way it never guaranteed privacy. There was a time when I was told they cleaned my room, and when I got home everything I owned was on my bed to be put away. I was pissed, but there's not much I could do. You just have no rights in your parents house, so you should be prepared to have your privacy invaded. I've had my parents read my journals before, and other such things it happens.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

i know. i guess im just oversensitive with how...dirty it makes me feel and how bad it's really fucked me up. and my dad had all passwords to my emails and stuff, which was just not right considering he was technically invading my friends privacy too. well, at least he knows which one of my friends are gay, suicidal, drug addicted and preggo


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 19, 2010)

Nothing in my bookmarks, but I don't know if she'd be able to look through my history...

Luckily, the only furry place I frequent is here, and with filters on.

EDIT: can't really _block_ history, but I can delete it.  I hope I don't forget any sites...


----------



## Don (Jun 19, 2010)

Thankfully, No has yet to discover my porn or my involvement with the fandom. The only furry thing I have bookmarked is FAF, and even than it's 'hidden' in one of my bookmark folders that is labeled for a completely different subject. I always use private browsing when looking at porn, and if I don't I always make sure I delete all the history.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 19, 2010)

Just tell her that you put that there to scare her if she invaded your privacy.
I also don't bookmark anything, and Concession is terrible anyway.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Just tell her that you put that there to scare her if she invaded your privacy.
> I also don't bookmark anything, and Concession is terrible anyway.


 I laughed at the excuse.  *Hugs* for practical jokes.


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

My parents are clueless...

Sigh... I _need_ a hug Kobu.   Or anybody.

An internet *hug* is a hug all the same.


----------



## Convel (Jun 19, 2010)

i shall try and articulate my thoughts well enough to leave a good enough reply but it is 4am and i'm tired 

well the way i see it, when people find out that you be furry, if they arnt properly informed on what the furry fandom is about then they make all sorts of judgments, there are people out there that think the fandom is all about gay butt sex dressed like a dog.

obviously its nothing like that but to some people thats all they see, and ignorance annoys the hell out of me, granted there are people who do that but you dont need to be a furry to have gay butt sex dressed like a dog... i think..... anyway!

people like your mother who now know just tell them why you are into the fandom or at least educate them enough so they have a proper understanding, does that make sense?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2010)

*insert "its your fault still" here*


wait, why are you posting this on FAF, I do believe we arent a hugbox


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 20, 2010)

It happens deal with it.

If you watch furry dicks and tits, you truly are a insane.

Either turn it off yourself, or hide your bookmarks.
Or you can just leave the links in a notepad or something in a folder.
People already suggested private browsing.

Tell her that you like it, and if she doesn't then she is the insane.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Crysix Fousen
> 
> i do believe we arent a hugbox



Hugbox?  Box o' hugs.  Sounds fun.  And a little scary...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Hugbox?  Box o' hugs.  Sounds fun.  And a little scary...


 you dont like it, its covered in white stuff


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

All furry-related content in my computer is kept in a passworded folder.

Also, all my furry-related bookmarks are kept in the microsoft websites or whatever folder. :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> *insert "its your fault still" here*
> 
> 
> wait, why are you posting this on FAF, I do believe we arent a hugbox


 
Actually, it's pretty hard to get FAF out of hugbox mode...  I have to wring it out of people.

(see the digitigrade/stairs thread.  Most trolling i've ever done, but I only got an infraction from ratte...  and only for spamming...  other people's reactions were tame compared to what I would have gotten elsewhere.)


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Crysix Fausen
> 
> you don't like it, its covered in white stuff.



what the fuck is hugbox?!   I'm such a newb, huh


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> My parents are clueless...
> 
> Sigh... I _need_ a hug Kobu.   Or anybody.
> 
> An internet *hug* is a hug all the same.


 You may have hugs forever and ever!  *Big hug!*


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

Heyyy, i got one!  *Returns big hug*

internet hugs= good


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Never ever save your history or bookmark anything on your computer that could be misinterpreted, but sheesh I worried about that for so long, then one day my father sees me on here and gets all pissed about how I was screwing around when I should be studying


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Laugh it off.  Be like: "pssh, are you still talking about that?"  Make light of it. Tell them it was a "Phase" you were going through. And as for Concession, tell them that you got into it for the freaky mind thing Joel does and the gay stuff is just unimportant filler.

BTW my computer is in a closet with a vastly oversized Brinks lock on it.  When i leave, i just lock the door. If they break in to the closet, i have 5 accounts 4 of which are decoys.  So i have heavy hardware/decoys/long passwords (my full name) for security.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Heyyy, i got one!  *Returns big hug*
> 
> internet hugs= good


 
I don't feel like that...

...because I get internet falcon punched instead.


----------



## Melo (Jun 20, 2010)

The comic isn't even that bad.

If I were to ever have someone come across my dirty shit, I'd want it to be something like this.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 20, 2010)

This is why I don't use bookmarks XD And also why I'm the only one who uses Firefox, and also why I delete my history everyday XD. Bookmarks= good idea at first, then bad situation later.


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

There's one thing that I just absolutely hate about parents; Which is their total disragard for your personal privacy. My parents barge in my door constantly, which drives me to the point of insainty and frustration. So OP I feel yer pain.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

"So _that's_ what you get off to?!"

"Well, uh..."

"That's pretty fucking hot."

(walks out of the room)


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 20, 2010)

You let your parents go near your computer? o.o

Why would you do that?

EDIT: dam, looking at my bookmarks, I have fchan, SoFurry, Ychan ect... But I cleverly disguised my "furry" folder on my desktop as a .exe file. o=


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

They can look at my computer if they want to, I don't have anything on my computer or internet that they would not want me to look at anyway.
Also, what the hell have you guys been looking at?
One time I almost let the cat out the bag, it was my dads fault though!
It went like this;
"Hey furry"
"What, how do you know?"
"No, I meant your hair, it's all furry"
"Oh"
"What did you think I meant?"
"Nothing"


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

my mom respects my privacy
but it's no use when she knows everything about me
every fucking thing


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Huh, his art has gotten better. Anyway, delete you shit, man. 

Also, did ya come out to her?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> So, here's the story, FA:
> 
> My parents and I were out eating dinner at some restaurant yesterday, and afterwards, we decided to go drop in on my brother (who is house-sitting for some people he knows) and talk to him for a bit, we decided that I would stay over there and watch a movie or two with him on their awesome surround sound/flat screen television. So, before my parents went home, I asked my mother to turn off my computer when she got home. (Was buffering a movie.) That was my mistake. Instead of turning off the damned thing, she decided to go through my bookmarks. Well, fuck. This is what passwords are for, unfortunately, the computer was already open. Fuck my life.
> 
> ...


 If you read Concession you deserve anything that will happen to you. If I had a son who read Concession I'd disown him.

Besides, worse things have happened to me and I'm doing fine. When I was like 12 I printed an "erotic" Star Fox story and my dad found it. He was somewhat traumatized but we're good now.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 20, 2010)

My parents just tell me to stop being a child when they saw me looking at furry stuffs...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol my mom tries that but I wipe my history most of the time and when she does get on the comp she usually signs in on her profile but I really don't care and she doesn't seem to be bothered with it, hell she seen my FA page and was trying to click on stuff one time cause I was showing something to my bro and she happened to walk by and see a posted pic of my one eyed cat there and was just wondering how I got it there, other than that she didn't care and I'm glad I don't have porn covering my page :3


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh, his art has gotten better. Anyway, delete you shit, man.
> 
> Also, did ya come out to her?


 
Why the hell would I come out as a furry? I'm not an idiot. I know it's a hobby, the only reason I freaked on this is because my parents are avid watchers of TV, and my father is fond of the program 1000 Ways to Die and Fox News. (I don't think he's seen the furry episode though... Thank god.) That, and I'm trying to become a better artist and the only thing I'm interested in drawing is furry stuff. So, I don't think I'll be able to draw around them anymore... 

All this advice to delete my shit, I don't think I should have to I've just thrown some extra security measures in. Not that it would help in the situation I put myself into. I already had passwords in place, it's just that I forgot to lock it when I walked away and asked my mother to turn it off. While all this advice I would consider 'good' advice, it's not really needed.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Fox News



Oh god, when they do a report on furries, you're screwed. Good luck


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Why the hell would I come out as a furry? I'm not an idiot. I know it's a hobby, the only reason I freaked on this is because my parents are avid watchers of TV, and my father is fond of the program 1000 Ways to Die and Fox News. (I don't think he's seen the furry episode though... Thank god.) That, and I'm trying to become a better artist and the only thing I'm interested in drawing is furry stuff. So, I don't think I'll be able to draw around them anymore...


 I find it hard to believe he'd draw such a conclusion, there's quite a difference between reading a terrible web comic and dressing up as Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 20, 2010)

I just lernt a really good way to hide folders. =D

http://stream-recorder.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12360&postcount=2


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

It's time to turn your parents into furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> It's time to turn your parents into furries.



You are evil...


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

My mom knows that even if I somehow leave my computer on and unpassworded, if she looks through my stuff I will not be happy and for that reason she stays away from it.

Also, that last part of Concession where Matt makes Joel a pet and yells at him makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why can't your parents understand and respect your privacy? Mine does and I'm glad they do.



Parents can be hypocritical, they want you to respect their privacy but they can't respect yours.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Tao said:


> My mom knows that even if I somehow leave my computer on and unpassworded, if she looks through my stuff I will not be happy and for that reason she stays away from it.
> 
> Also, that last part of Concession where Matt makes Joel a pet and yells at him makes me uncomfortable



Its called tough love i guess.......It makes you feel uncomfortable at the start but sorta feels nice at the end. ;D


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its called tough love i guess.......It makes you feel uncomfortable at the start but sorta feels nice at the end. ;D


 
It's not happy being a pet like that. Not at all.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its called tough love i guess.......It makes you feel uncomfortable at the start but sorta feels nice at the end. ;D



I'll go subby for the right women ;P


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Op needs to talk to his mom about privacy. But that's probably been said many times here.


----------



## Korex (Jun 20, 2010)

I somehow feel that it's like someone read your diary...


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Korex said:


> I somehow feel that it's like someone read your diary...


 
People still keep diaries these days?


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Tally
> 
> people still keeps diaries these days?



I keep mine someplace no one can find it:  its called a brain.  Very few people have one these days.  
         Lol, just kidding.  (not really). Yeah, i wonder how many people really do diaries anymore.     
              Sound like a new thread?  Or a stupid one...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2010)

After every browsing session, I delete EVERYTHING.


----------



## Flarveon (Jun 20, 2010)

Did you get kicked out for it? If not, your EXTREMELY lucky.  I had clean art links, no links to concession or anything like that.  I had a link or two to a few fursuit makers, a folder of awesome fursuits/how to build etc.  I wasn't questioned, just yelled at 'DAMN FURRY' and kicked out D:

And that was private, passworded internet browser.  I have NO clue how he found the password too D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Did you get kicked out for it? If not, your EXTREMELY lucky.  I had clean art links, no links to concession or anything like that.  I had a link or two to a few fursuit makers, a folder of awesome fursuits/how to build etc.  I wasn't questioned, just yelled at 'DAMN FURRY' and kicked out D:
> 
> And that was private, passworded internet browser.  I have NO clue how he found the password too D:


 I've heard furfags tell this story at least 100 times since I got here and I still don't believe it, what kind of parents who love their children would kick them out for having pictures of people in costumes?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've heard furfags tell this story at least 100 times since I got here and I still don't believe it, what kind of parents who love their children would kick them out for having pictures of people in costumes?


 
This. This, this, this.

Even if all the sex stories were true, what kind of parents would kick their kids out for having wierd fetishes? Get help for the kid yes, but kick them out? What the hell.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> This. This, this, this.
> 
> Even if all the sex stories were true, what kind of parents would kick their kids out for having wierd fetishes? Get help for the kid yes, but kick them out? What the hell.


To be fair, people get kicked out for being homosexual but having pictures of animal costumes on your computer *doesn't even come fucking close to to being homosexual*.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> To be fair, people get kicked out for being homosexual but having pictures of animal costumes on your computer *doesn't even come fucking close to to being homosexual*.


 
If the parents have believed CSI and other TV shows, their son is a homosexual who dresses up in animal costumes and has buttsex with strangers in big piles.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> If the parents have believed CSI and other TV shows, their son is a homosexual who dresses up in animal costumes and has buttsex with strangers in big piles.


 So... kick them out for how a group of people was portrayed in a work of fiction? Makes sense to me!


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So... kick them out for how a group of people was portrayed in a work of fiction? Makes sense to me!


 
If you are not given correct information about something, you believe the wrong information which you were given. You can't expect the parents to learn the truth about every Internet subculture, and in the shock of finding out their son is a furry, I doubt they take the time to look it up in detail.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> If you are not given correct information about something, you believe the wrong information which you were given. You can't expect the parents to learn the truth about every Internet subculture, and in the shock of finding out their son is a furry, I doubt they take the time to look it up in detail.


I'm not expecting the parents to know the truth of the fandom, all I'm saying is that it seems stupid to take something you saw in a fictional TV series made for entertainment as fact.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've heard furfags tell this story at least 100 times since I got here and I still don't believe it, what kind of parents who love their children would kick them out for having pictures of people in costumes?


 
It happens. A friend of mine at a meet got booted out after he was "outed" as a furry. His father started to drag religion into it, and now he's rooming with another furry.

And his family still doesn't know he's homosexual, either. He's twenty-one though, and never got along with his father. Maybe the damn finally broke.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Zontar said:


> And his family still doesn't know he's homosexual, either. He's twenty-one though, and never got along with his father. Maybe the damn finally broke.


 If he didn't have a good relationship with his father, that's probably why he got kicked out. If they were on good terms such a thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm not expecting the parents to know the truth of the fandom, all I'm saying is that it seems stupid to take something you saw in a fictional TV series made for entertainment as fact.


 
It's not just CSI, have you seen the reports on furries on the news?

Interviewer: So, how is gay buttsex in animal costumes?
Furry: What? We don't do that.
Interviewer: Sure you don't. Answer the question.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's not just CSI, have you seen the reports on furries on the news?
> 
> Interviewer: So, how is gay buttsex in animal costumes?
> Furry: What? We don't do that.
> Interviewer: Sure you don't. Answer the question.


A good parent would still listen to his/her kid and trust him/her to be truthful about his position in the fandom.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A good parent would still listen to his/her kid and trust him/her to be truthful about his position in the fandom.


 Not if the kid already demonstrated emotional or social immaturity they wouldn't. No offense, OP.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A good parent would still listen to his/her kid and trust him/her to be truthful about his position in the fandom.


 
A good parent wouldn't be kicking out his/her kid in the first place. We are not talking about "good parents".


----------



## Fay V (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> what the fuck is hugbox?!   I'm such a newb, huh



when someone posts their troubles on the internet and the reply is generally "omg i'm sowwy *hug*" A hugbox is just a place where people are nice and comfort you without calling you on the retarded things you've done to get into that position.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 20, 2010)

I think a lot of people are confusing "coming out of the furry closet" for just informing close people about it. Im not "secritive" about it at all around family and friends, but I don't outright say it, because i KNOW my parents would draw all the wrong conclusions ('specially after going through my sketchbook LAWL). and besides...mom LOVES shows like CSI and stuff >.>

basically OP, a good idea is to just play it off, but don't lie. with the comic, say you've been fallowing it and it just started getting kinda odd. *shrug* still sucks though :/ if they want to know, they should just effing ask. I dont see how parents dont understand that. chances are the kid is going to lie more after getting caught to keep from getting into (more) trouble.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> A good parent wouldn't be kicking out his/her kid in the first place. We are not talking about "good parents".


 
Very True. ;3 sure they might get mad and stuff, but kicking your own kid out is just so wrong.......Especially if the kid is below 18.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 20, 2010)

Parents should respect ones privacy.

However, leaving a computer on without no password or anything is practically like begging for someone to go through your stuff.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you read Concession you deserve anything that will happen to you.


 
That


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

That's why I don't bookmark pages unless I _really_ need them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, I think I need to address that bookmarking such an easy-to-remember URL such as http://concessioncomic.com/ is pretty stupid.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well that's quite a bind you're in right now.  It would be dreadful to see what your dad thinks if he is how you described him.  Good luck with all of it.  Hopefully they won't kick you out on the street.  If your parents already know that you're a furry, well tell them this is another aspect of the fandom- comics.  I can't really decide on what to say with the suggestive portions of it though.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not that the URL is hard to remember, but I forget about the comic if I don't have a reminder on it. Yes, it's an easy URL to remember, but so is XKCD, a comic I don't have bookmarked, and I haven't been there in weeks. (even though I consider myself an avid reader of it.)

And to all the people telling me about passwords, did you even read the OP? Seriously people. _I do have passwords_ this is just one forgetful circumstance that turned into a mess because of a dumbass mistake on my part.




slydude851 said:


> Well that's quite a bind you're in right now.  It would be dreadful to see what your dad thinks if he is how you described him.  Good luck with all of it.  Hopefully they won't kick you out on the street.  If your parents already know that you're a furry, well tell them this is another aspect of the fandom- comics.  I can't really decide on what to say with the suggestive portions of it though.



Amazingly, I think my father is more laid back on this than my mother is. Probably because I convinced him that my mother found the worst of the worst. (Of course that isn't true, but I don't need a bad reaction from _him_.)


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> It's not that the URL is hard to remember, but I forget about the comic if I don't have a reminder on it. Yes, it's an easy URL to remember, but so is XKCD, a comic I don't have bookmarked, and I haven't been there in weeks. (even though I consider myself an avid reader of it.)
> Amazingly, I think my father is more laid back on this than my mother is. Probably because I convinced him that my mother found the worst of the worst. (Of course that isn't true, but I don't need a bad reaction from _him_.)


 
Having an iPhone solves everything, get one. I have a xkcd application, I can keep whatever I want on the pages, and I keep it with me at all times. Just don't leave it lying around.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you read Concession you deserve anything that will happen to you.


This.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Having an iPhone solves everything, get one. I have a xkcd application, I can keep whatever I want on the pages, and I keep it with me at all times. Just don't leave it lying around.


 Having an iPhone solves everything... except for your empty pockets.  Muhahaha.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Having an iPhone solves everything... *except for your empty pockets*. Muhahaha.


Lies. You can put an iPhone in your pocket.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Having an iPhone solves everything... except for your empty pockets.  Muhahaha.


 
My iPhone cost $50. Buying refurbished models for the win.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> My iPhone cost $50. Buying refurbished models for the win.


 
Suddenly my phone seems a lot less interesting...


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 20, 2010)

Buy an iPad cut it up into 4 sections then you have 4 iPhones for a cheaper price


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Tuqiri
> 
> Buy an ipad cut it up into 4 sections then you have 4 iphones for a cheaper price



well, now that we know how _that_ works...         $?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Why the hell would I come out as a furry? I'm not an idiot. I know it's a hobby, the only reason I freaked on this is because my parents are avid watchers of TV, and my father is fond of the program 1000 Ways to Die and Fox News. (I don't think he's seen the furry episode though... Thank god.) That, and I'm trying to become a better artist and the only thing I'm interested in drawing is furry stuff. So, I don't think I'll be able to draw around them anymore...
> 
> All this advice to delete my shit, I don't think I should have to I've just thrown some extra security measures in. Not that it would help in the situation I put myself into. I already had passwords in place, it's just that I forgot to lock it when I walked away and asked my mother to turn it off. While all this advice I would consider 'good' advice, it's not really needed.


 
I meant about your sexuality.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> This reminds of the time I lift my DeviantArt page open and my older sister was flicking through my favs and groups, so she knows I'm a furry... but she only ever mentioned it once, witch is odd as this is the kinda dirt she would use ageist me Hmm...


 
What's she going to do, tell everyone you like anthropomorphic animals? That's silly dirt.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> you know there are two (main) sides to the fandom yes? please tell you know what the other one is, because I hate going into detail about it


 
Yeah, there is the small, straight, "clean" side, and then there is the big, dirty, gay side. Since the gay side is much larger than the straight side, I'm guessing she found some gay stuff.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> you know there are two (main) sides to the fandom yes? please tell you know what the other one is, because I hate going into detail about it


 
Just man up and take your mistakes like a man.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

You could simply make a hidden folder....


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I'm confused, what mistake, it would only be a misstate if i were to regret it and I "REGRET NOTHING"! its not like she found porn I was confused because* when most people find out that you're a furry they freak out and think you're into yiff and crap* (witch I am not), that is what i was afraid of her doing, spreading rumours like and telling my mum and staff,


 
No, no they don't.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

In my experience, Yes, yes they do


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Probably because I convinced him that my mother found the worst of the worst. (Of course that isn't true, but I don't need a bad reaction from _him_.)


 
In before your mom finds out about e621/ychan/fchan.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> In my experience, Yes, yes they do


 In my experience...

no one knows what the hell a furry is, so the topic never comes up.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> In my experience, Yes, yes they do


 
For liking animal people, no. Now, if they found your yiff stash I would understand.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

how about...DON'T LOOK AT PORN. 
-shocker-


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> how about...DON'T LOOK AT PORN.
> -shocker-



You are just CRAZY.



On another note, That comic is just horrendous. Why are you reading it at all?

I could day dream for a moment and my Mary Sue dreams would be better then that smoldering pile of crap.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> how about...DON'T LOOK AT PORN.
> -shocker-


 ^this


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 21, 2010)

Serves you right for keeping your shame out in public access.

My parents found Livejournal shit I'd written, detailing how depressed I was and how much I wanted to kill myself, back in the day,
and threw a gigantic fit.
Why?
Because I was too much of an internet noob to know how to clear my browsing history.
That taught me a lesson reeeeeal quick.
Just be glad it was that, and not something worse.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I meant about your sexuality.


 
I'm not gay, though. It's quite a weird mental predicament I have upon myself. I don't consider myself gay outside of the fandom. When it comes to furries, I tend to think as mostly (not entirely) heterosexual.

For actual human beings, I consider myself 100% Heterosexual...




Don't ask. I don't know.


----------



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> People still keep diaries these days?



I only know my sisters do..and some other girls.
haha seriously i don't even want to have one xD


----------



## Korex (Jun 21, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Very True. ;3 sure they might get mad and stuff, but kicking your own kid out is just so wrong.......Especially if the kid is below 18.



True so True.. i'd feel sorry for those below 18..


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

Ooooh, one post away from breaking the 200 barrier 

Also, my mom think's i'm insane too, but for other reasons.  I just don't listen to half the crap she comes up with, and do my own thing.  I am 18 after all XD


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> So, here's the story, FA:
> (...)
> For the most part, it wasn't too bad. She browsed this site in the more benign sections (Tech stuff and such) but then she got to one of my bookmarked webcomics: Concession. Well, you can see where this is headed. She went through ALL of my other bookmarks, but, for some god-awful reason, decided to 'look into' Concession a little further. She must of went through the entirety of the current arc. She stopped looking through it at about this point right here: This one... ...and this one... ...and worst of all...


 
Why did you have it bookmarked in the first place? Bookmarking anything regarding the fandom is an even more dangerous threat and, considering then fandom's diverse nature, an imprudent thing to do.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 21, 2010)

I found an add-on for firefox that passwords it.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 21, 2010)

Just keep out of the way of them and within a few weeks it should start to get better............I hope.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I found an add-on for firefox that passwords it.



Is there one for Google Chrome, do you know? That would be an awesome solution.


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Is there one for Google Chrome, do you know? That would be an awesome solution.


 
My Google Chrome does it automatically.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> My Google Chrome does it automatically.


 
Maybe I'm misunderstanding this, what exactly does this do?


----------



## skywire (Jun 21, 2010)

Unfortunately some parents tend to think they own every aspect of there child's life and then they try to take over when they find out they don't.
If you have bookmarks or anything else that your parents don't need to see get a memory card or jump drive, put it on there, and keep it with you at ALL TIMES!
Oh and don't let your (if you have any) mundane friends see it on you...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2010)

Look on the bright side, OP...

At least you made people laugh by posting it ^_^


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly, it's your fault for reading Concession.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 21, 2010)

You got what was coming to you. You bookmarked a (lousy) sexually suggestive furry comic among other sites on your computer, you didn't clear your history. I have absolutely no sympathy for you.
I can appreciate that you might not want to deal with the drama of coming clear to your parents about your sexual fetishes and preferences, but yammering here about it is unproductive.

The facts are as follows:
1. Parents are obnoxiously nosey when it comes to their kids, they _always_ want to know what their kids are into, no exceptions. They want to make sure you're not doing anything they don't approve of because they want to feel like they raised an upstanding normal productive member of society that won't get himself into trouble socially or otherwise.
2. Because we hold other humans on a pedestal and consider it unnatural to express any kind of sexual interest in non-human creatures, it is reasonable to assume people won't be comfortable at the notion of sexualised cartoon animal characters. Plenty of people will just get the wrong idea and completely ignore the "it's anthro" part.
3. You seem to be making a big deal about it, and parents can be more perceptive than you think. Depending on exactly what your mother saw, you could probably break it down into one or two different things.
3a. Furry, is your harmless hobby that you're just interested in because it's fun.
3b. Your sexuality, you're gay/curious and stumbled across it without really having much thought about it. I don't think any reasonable parent is going to care one way or another if their child draws anthropomorphic characters.. but they might get the wrong idea if they think you're only sexual outlet is a gay furry comic. You said your father was a bit closed and right-wing.. I used to think half my family were a bunch of homophobes but I discovered that wasn't even the case. I can't say that's the same for you though.

Just my 2c


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2010)

Man just tell them it's a virus. Parents are dumb, a friend once set some anal porn as my wallpaper because THAT WOULD BE HILARIOUS and when my father turned the computer on and demanded explanations I simply said it was a virus and he should be more careful with opening those stupid powerpoint presentations he gets on the mail. Then I set Goatse as my friend's screensaver (setting it as the wallpaper just would had resulted in him noticing it and changing it back, this way he was calmly one day listening to music when BAM gaping assholes mosaic).

Also, why the hell do you bookmark a webcomic you read regularly? How about just typing the damned URL?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 21, 2010)

Carenath said:


> 3b. Your sexuality, you're gay/curious and stumbled across it without really having much thought about it.* I don't think any reasonable parent is going to care one way or another if their child draws anthropomorphic characters*.. but they might get the wrong idea if they think you're only sexual outlet is a gay furry comic. You said your father was a bit closed and right-wing.. I used to think half my family were a bunch of homophobes but I discovered that wasn't even the case. I can't say that's the same for you though.



"MY GOD! You're drawing Bugs Bunny? I've failed as a parent!" /wrist


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 21, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> She stopped looking through it at about this point right here: This one... ...and this one... ...and worst of all...


 
That's the worst she saw? Considering all the cub porn, all the gay porn, all the vore, the diaper shit, the Doug Winger??? That's It?

At first I thought it was two women clothing shopping until I looked at the character bios and realized that shitty webcomic is filled with nothing but gay crossdressing fags. But still, a bunch of gay guys trying on women's clothing shouldn't be that big of a deal unless your mother is some sort of neocon. The last one I can kinda understand but if she had really read through most of it, if there's only one tiny non-explicit sex scene in pages and pages of clean art she shouldn't react that bad.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> That's the worst she saw? Considering all the cub porn, all the gay porn, all the vore, the diaper shit, the Doug Winger??? That's It?
> 
> At first I thought it was two women clothing shopping until I looked at the character bios and realized that shitty webcomic is filled with nothing but gay crossdressing fags. But still, a bunch of gay guys trying on women's clothing shouldn't be that big of a deal unless your mother is some sort of neocon. The last one I can kinda understand but if she had really read through most of it, if there's only one tiny non-explicit sex scene in pages and pages of clean art she shouldn't react that bad.


 

Well, her reaction wasn't what I expected, but I have refused to talk to her on the subject when she did try to bring it up, insisting she should have never saw it in the first place. 

I can tell that this isn't the end of all of this though...


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah that's the best way to deal with it. The "you were never supposed to see it!" defense is a classic when it comes to negating fetishes, latent homosexuality, hobbies of any kind, Roleplaying, collecting Pokemon TCG and Pederasty.*

C'mon you're blowing it out of proportion. "Geez I dont know it's a stupid comic I once read but it's hella retarded as you probably recognized so I ain't checking it twice bro"  it's the proper answer. Then you need to pop your collar, go outside, pick up a smoking habit and some chicks and stop being such a drama queen.

_
*Edit: These were random things that came to my mind but I now I realize they could all be applied to that stupid ass webcomic, except maybe for the TCG bit._


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a flashdrive with all my "stuff" on it, and i kept it in my pocket at all times for years.  Until one day i forgot it in my pocket, and when my mom did the laundry she found it. When i got home from school she wanted answers.  I looked her it the eyes and said, "Know your enemy."  I got my flashdrive back.

Woo!  I'm #200


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2010)

Man, now I'm left hanging. What was the "stuff" specifically?


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Google Chrome, Incognito. You can make it so every time you open Chrome, its incognito. So history, Cookies, or anything is saved in the file wise area of Chrome's index.


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the main reasons I changed from Firefox to Chrome. Google ain't shitting no one, they know as much as we do that everyone but single lonely people need to delete their browser history after looking for "raunchy and rude titties and asses". May as well have named it the "porn mode".


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Incognito wouldn't of helped my particular situation much. 

Also, you all seem to assume I don't use incognito mode at all, of course I use that mode when looking up 'questionable' content. It's just that _most_(Read: Not all) of my bookmarks are 99% SFW, so I hadn't seen a need to use it for browsing stuff like that. They knew I went on 'anthropomorphic animal art sharing sites' and such, so I didn't care. As stated a million times before, I did not think I had a reason, and I still blatantly refuse to take extremely inconvenient  measures to hide a few webcomics. The only thing that happened here is that she saw some questionable material that the fandom produced, and that was my only mistake. 

This thread wouldn't exist if my mother decided to only look at the front page of concession. The damage is done, I've changed all my passwords, I still use incognito mode for questionable material. Yes, I'm an idiot for being too hard-headed to put my bookmarks in a flash drive, because I think it will be too inconvenient. Call me an idiot, just stop repeating yourselves... please.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 22, 2010)

that's what you get for reading Concession.


----------



## Ookami221 (Jun 22, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Incognito wouldn't of helped my particular situation much.
> 
> Also, you all seem to assume I don't use incognito mode at all, of course I use that mode when looking up 'questionable' content. It's just that _most_(Read: Not all) of my bookmarks are 99% SFW, so I hadn't seen a need to use it for browsing stuff like that. They knew I went on 'anthropomorphic animal art sharing sites' and such, so I didn't care. As stated a million times before, I did not think I had a reason, and I still blatantly refuse to take extremely inconvenient  measures to hide a few webcomics. The only thing that happened here is that she saw some questionable material that the fandom produced, and that was my only mistake.
> 
> This thread wouldn't exist if my mother decided to only look at the front page of concession. The damage is done, I've changed all my passwords, I still use incognito mode for questionable material. Yes, I'm an idiot for being too hard-headed to put my bookmarks in a flash drive, because I think it will be too inconvenient. Call me an idiot, just stop repeating yourselves... please.



Than use Mutapul Browsers...... i use... like wat 6 One has all questionable content.... the others.... its 4chan/anime site/things im ashamed of.....



I suggest a Browser called Opera. its now sleek... and hard as hell to find the book mark thing..... HELL I dont even know where it is....


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Incognito wouldn't of helped my particular situation much.
> 
> Also, you all seem to assume I don't use incognito mode at all, of course I use that mode when looking up 'questionable' content. It's just that _most_(Read: Not all) of my bookmarks are 99% SFW, so I hadn't seen a need to use it for browsing stuff like that. They knew I went on 'anthropomorphic animal art sharing sites' and such, so I didn't care. As stated a million times before, I did not think I had a reason, and I still blatantly refuse to take extremely inconvenient  measures to hide a few webcomics. The only thing that happened here is that she saw some questionable material that the fandom produced, and that was my only mistake.
> 
> This thread wouldn't exist if my mother decided to only look at the front page of concession. The damage is done, I've changed all my passwords, I still use incognito mode for questionable material. Yes, I'm an idiot for being too hard-headed to put my bookmarks in a flash drive, because I think it will be too inconvenient. Call me an idiot, just stop repeating yourselves... please.


 
I wont call you an idiot because that would be mean, but you're an idiot if you bookmark Concession and are surprised when someone finds it questionable. You're free to enjoy whatever crap you want, but if you're following the webcomic where one of the storylines was about a guy molesting a kid because he had gay brain cancer you should sure as hell give it the "horrible porn I must keep hidden!" treatment or, at the very least, _don't bookmark it._ Privacy doesn't exist, you can hollow out as many bricks in the wall as you want in order to hide your collection of vintage "Barn Love" magazines but eventually someone will be cleaning up, lean on the wall, and have stacks upon stacks of cow shagging fall on top of them like a Tex Avery cartoon. This goes double if you live with your god damned parents, possibly the only people in the world with legitimate reasons to check upon your secrets. Fucking hiding your bookmarks in a portable flash drive is exaggerating (it's a furry porn comic, for Pete's sake, not the Nuclear Football) but if you don't want something found, don't tag it as one of your most beloved sites.
The only good part of living alone (besides not being with my family) is that, at this precise moment, a picture of Jeena Haze ridin' it like there's no tomorrow is my wallpaper and no one will ever give a damn. You sonny, you don't have that privilege. At least have the decency of hiding this shit in an obscure location next to the printer drivers as we all did when we lived with our parents.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Corto said:


> I wont call you an idiot because that would be mean, but you're an idiot if you bookmark Concession and are surprised when someone finds it questionable. You're free to enjoy whatever crap you want, but if you're following the webcomic where one of the storylines was about a guy molesting a kid because he had gay brain cancer you should sure as hell give it the "horrible porn I must keep hidden!" treatment or, at the very least, _don't bookmark it._ Privacy doesn't exist, you can hollow out as many bricks in the wall as you want in order to hide your collection of vintage "Barn Love" magazines but eventually someone will be cleaning up, lean on the wall, and have stacks upon stacks of cow shagging fall on top of them like a Tex Avery cartoon. This goes double if you live with your god damned parents, possibly the only people in the world with legitimate reasons to check upon your secrets. Fucking hiding your bookmarks in a portable flash drive is exaggerating (it's a furry porn comic, for Pete's sake, not the Nuclear Football) but if you don't want something found, don't tag it as one of your most beloved sites.
> The only good part of living alone (besides not being with my family) is that, at this precise moment, a picture of Jeena Haze ridin' it like there's no tomorrow is my wallpaper and no one will ever give a damn. You sonny, you don't have that privilege. At least have the decency of hiding this shit in an obscure location next to the printer drivers as we all did when we lived with our parents.



Printer drivers? I use invisible and hidden files in a combination of obscurely named folders. I only use bookmarks for sake of convenience. I realize it's my own retarded fault for keeping the bookmark up there after it got into more questionable material, but by then I was used to it being there and I didn't bother to change it. If she had found concession even a month earlier there would be no story to tell. It's just the way the comic has progressed and I didn't think to take it off before it was too late. Now I've hidden it under a different name in the extended bookmarks section, but it wont really help if my mom knows the URL/ has already seen this stuff before.

Your advice, while appreciated, I still knew what was you were going to say.


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude, one month ago there would have been no problem? That gay pedophile cancer thing was years ago (or months ago I don't know or particularly care). The comic is consistently horrible and pushing the boundaries of what's considered a crime against mankind, even if it has periods of being-less-retarded-than-usual-ness it was a bad idea bookmarking it in the first place. 

But yeah my original point was that using the "you weren't supposed to see it!" argument is a bad defense. You want them to believe you ain't a sexual deviant that gets off to transgendered cats, not that you are secretly the same thing (before you jump at my neck for this, I aint saying this is your fetish, just that this is what it looks like). Blame it on viruses, spam, a stupid friend playing a prank, whatever. Although I suppose it's too late now...


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 22, 2010)

Encryption is always a good idea, although possibly a little overkill for just some bookmarks.

I use this: TrueCrypt


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Corto said:


> Dude, one month ago there would have been no problem? That gay pedophile cancer thing was years ago (or months ago I don't know or particularly care). The comic is consistently horrible and pushing the boundaries of what's considered a crime against mankind, even if it has periods of being-less-retarded-than-usual-ness it was a bad idea bookmarking it in the first place.
> 
> But yeah my original point was that using the "you weren't supposed to see it!" argument is a bad defense. You want them to believe you ain't a sexual deviant that gets off to transgendered cats, not that you are secretly the same thing (before you jump at my neck for this, I aint saying this is your fetish, just that this is what it looks like). Blame it on viruses, spam, a stupid friend playing a prank, whatever. Although I suppose it's too late now...


 
When I say one month ago, the amount of NSFW images increased as his art got better. One month ago, there was not nearly as much NSFW images. Yes, there are NSFW images scattered throughout the comic, this particular arc had quite a few in a small span of comics. 

And can we get away from how shitty you people think this comic is? I enjoy it, I don't know why, and I don't particularly care what you all think about the comic itself.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, AW. This is why I don't let other people use any of my computers, or if I do, save anything from this site as a bookmark. If I've got anything on the hard drive, I set up a special Guest account in Windows, and a limited account in Linux. I also make sure that any storage devices containing the material are kept hidden away. I also set up the operating system to lock itself out after five minutes of inactivity.

While this is partially your own fault for failing to correctly secure your system, your mother had no right to start going through your bookmarked links, as has been pointed out many times in this thread. I don't think any excuse will work, in all honesty. I learned that myself at school. All I can say now is that I wish you the best of luck in recovering things with your family, especially with your mother. Apart from the characters and the fact that this is an animated series, she needs to understand that it is essentially, in many but not all ways, quite similar to pornography involving real actors, and that in this society there is nothing wrong with viewing it or indulging in what I'd perceive as an innocent fetish (depending on how you look at it). While it's not for me to comment on the comic itself, I don't believe it to be very incriminating, if that's the right word to use here.

It's got to have come across as a shock to her, that's for sure. A friend of mine on the main site has had the very same thing happen to him, and after a few months, his parents came to accept it. Hopefully, the same thing should happen in your case - just give it time. But, you know your mother better than any of us ever could.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 22, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Encryption is always a good idea, although possibly a little overkill for just some bookmarks.
> 
> I use this: TrueCrypt


 I actually use True Crypt myself.  An incredible piece of software.  Definitely helps for locking up your... secret stashes.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2010)

All this security and obfuscation talk is avoiding the real point:
How fucking hard is it to remember "concessioncomic.com"?



Kobu said:


> I actually use True Crypt myself.  An incredible piece of software.  Definitely helps for locking up your... secret stashes.


 
Hidden volumes are <3


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

Serves you right for having Concession bookmarked.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm smart enough to set my Firefox history to clear every time I close the program, and even then I never keep anything that has adult content in my bookmarks - except FAF, but I log myself out of there and clear my cache to make sure that none of the adult stuff shows up when someone opens it up.

I also have an entire folder full of about...2 gigs of porn that I hide very well on my portable hardrive. 

My parents have been unaware for the past three years. I intend to keep it this way.

But I know how you feel. My mother once caught me while I was on my laptop late at night to talk with a few friends of mine over WoW. Unfortunately, I had LimeWire open and it was full of video porn. She was smart enough to dig through that, and wouldn't talk to me for two days - nevertheless, we mended that part of our mother-son relationship.

Dad was laughing his ass off, though.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 22, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> I'm smart enough to set my Firefox history to clear every time I close the program, and even then I never keep anything that has adult content in my bookmarks - except FAF, but I log myself out of there and clear my cache to make sure that none of the adult stuff shows up when someone opens it up.
> 
> I also have an entire folder full of about...2 gigs of porn that I hide very well on my portable hardrive.
> 
> ...



Hmmm i guess your mother was just kind of shocked i guess? And your dad was soo mean if he kept laughing. XD


----------



## Shadow99611 (Jun 22, 2010)

This may be lost in the sea of other comments but here it goes,

I know lots of people have been repeating the same thing over and over and over again, saying what you should have done and what you should do. But most of he people don't seem to care what's happening now, as you have to deal with the issue of your current situation. Yes you made a mistake and yes there were ways you could have prevented it. But we have to move on and provide support as best we can. Small piece of advice? Don't have a falling out with your mom, it will most likely only lead to pain later in your life. Also, from what you told us, your mom seems embarresed that she found the comic, but i'm no expert. So just let us know how this turns out....


----------



## Shadow99611 (Jun 22, 2010)

This may be lost in the sea of other comments but here it goes,

I know lots of people have been repeating the same thing over and over and over again, saying what you should have done and what you should do. But most of he people don't seem to care what's happening now, as you have to deal with the issue of your current situation. Yes you made a mistake and yes there were ways you could have prevented it. But we have to move on and provide support as best we can. Small piece of advice? Don't have a falling out with your mom, it will most likely only lead to pain later in your life. Also, from what you told us, your mom seems embarresed that she found the comic, but i'm no expert. So just let us know how this turns out....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw the links when I was home yesterday and I fail to see how this is a big deal, like...  at all.


----------



## Tally (Jun 22, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I saw the links when I was home yesterday and I fail to see how this is a big deal, like...  at all.


 
It's the parents reaction that matters, not the links themselves.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's the parents reaction that matters, not the links themselves.


 
Exactly.  Why would they have any reaction to that, at all?

There wasn't anything bad in those links.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Besides a few furries sexing up each other? That's bad, but I guess you wold have to know my family to get _how_ bad.


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

Not really. It's nothing suprising to you because you dig that shit, but to normal humans realizing their son likes a website about gay transgendered cats so much he actually bookmarks it is actually weird and one of those things you normally keep secret.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 22, 2010)

Corto said:


> I wont call you an idiot because that would be mean, but you're an idiot if you bookmark Concession and are surprised when someone finds it questionable. You're free to enjoy whatever crap you want, but if you're following the webcomic where one of the storylines was about a guy molesting a kid because he had gay brain cancer you should sure as hell give it the "horrible porn I must keep hidden!" treatment or, at the very least, _don't bookmark it._ Privacy doesn't exist, you can hollow out as many bricks in the wall as you want in order to hide your collection of vintage "Barn Love" magazines but eventually someone will be cleaning up, lean on the wall, and have stacks upon stacks of cow shagging fall on top of them like a Tex Avery cartoon. This goes double if you live with your god damned parents, possibly the only people in the world with legitimate reasons to check upon your secrets. Fucking hiding your bookmarks in a portable flash drive is exaggerating (it's a furry porn comic, for Pete's sake, not the Nuclear Football) but if you don't want something found, don't tag it as one of your most beloved sites.
> The only good part of living alone (besides not being with my family) is that, at this precise moment, a picture of Jeena Haze ridin' it like there's no tomorrow is my wallpaper and no one will ever give a damn. You sonny, you don't have that privilege. At least have the decency of hiding this shit in an obscure location next to the printer drivers as we all did when we lived with our parents.


I am so missing the This button right now.

I love you man. In a strictly non-gay platonic way, but damn I love you.



Ricky said:


> Exactly.  Why would they have any reaction to that, at all?
> 
> There wasn't anything bad in those links.


It's gay furries cross dressing and engaging in da buttsecks. That is an abomination unto Da Lawd and a tool of teh Devil to subvert young men into teh gay agenda, turning them from Jebus and making them soldiers of da devil for teh upcoming apocylipse.


As for me, when I lived with my mother, even though she was stupid with computers and wouldn't have found the stuff anyway, I locked my shit down so much even the FBI couldn't find that stuff. I never bookmarked sites that could raise red flags on my browser and saved any questionable bookmark files in a separate folder where they would not show up in the browser, and if I really needed them I'd just click on the file. All dirty images were kept off the main hard drive, back in the day it was on portable media like Zip drives, CDs, and then finally external hard drives, encrypted and locked and hidden.

You fail at life.


----------



## Tally (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> portable media like Zip drives, CDs, and then finally external hard drives, encrypted and locked and hidden.
> 
> You fail at life.


 
You had to hide your furry pictures on encrypted CDs that you hid in your room, and you say _he_ fails at life?


----------



## Comatoes (Jun 22, 2010)

The moral of the story: It's not a big deal.  

That comic was pretty mild in comparison to the rest of the NSFW artwork in this fandom.  

Just think about this: Your parents probably do some incredibly nasty things in the confines of their own bedroom that you don't, and don't want to, know about.  Even if they are religious/morally upstanding people, there's nothing stopping them from doing what they want with their own private time.

I'm just saying you shouldn't feel too bad about this.  When you get older, you'll realize that the majority of *adults do adult things.* It's not just you.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

yea if ur mom was ok with u drawing it, as long as its not full on porn, you should be able to convience her that you read it because its a good, well made story. Some of the best books iv read have had a hardcore hump scene (thats not wat made them good)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> You had to hide your furry pictures on encrypted CDs that you hid in your room, and you say _he_ fails at life?


 When I lived with my mother years ago. One can never be TOO careful. She may have not known much about computers but if I wasn't too careful she might have stumbled upon images of some wolf anthro splooging all over some vixen's tits. Even now I lock my shit, not that anyone would go looking for it but I'd rather make it so if someone was using my computer they wouldn't just stumble upon something awkward.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yea if ur mom was ok with u drawing it, as long as its not full on porn, you should be able to convience her that you read it because its a good, well made story. Some of the best books iv read have had a hardcore hump scene (thats not wat made them good)


He didn't draw Concession.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Haven't any of you learned you can't trust mom, maybe dad..... But I wouldn't know.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2010)

Comatoes said:


> I'm just saying you shouldn't feel too bad about this.  When you get older, you'll realize that the majority of *adults do adult things.* It's not just you.



Well said, but the point is that the mother is ignoring this.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> He didn't draw Concession.


 
i didnt mean the comic i meant anthro stuff in general, cause i know several friends of mine whos parents dont like them drawing stuff like that even if it is fully clothed


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Well said, but the point is that the mother is ignoring this.


 
Man if I saw my brother or cousin or hypotetical son or friend or whatever reading comics about a gay cat that wears girl clothes and is angry because his gay wolf or whatever had explicit gay sex with the other gay creature that also likes to wear woman clothes and did I mention they're animals I would be freaked out. One thing is "adults doing adult things", this is a whole other bag of fun.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 22, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Hmmm i guess your mother was just kind of shocked i guess? And your dad was soo mean if he kept laughing. XD



She was extremely shocked, but she understood because I am male. If I wasn't looking at porn, this day and age, then something was wrong with me.

Her exact words. 

What she *found*, however, was a little shocking. (Just a bunch of weird-ass hentai involving raping a catgirl in the ass, tentacle rape...all of that shit.)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 23, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> She was extremely shocked, but she understood because I am male. If I wasn't looking at porn, this day and age, then something was wrong with me.
> 
> Her exact words.
> 
> What she *found*, however, was a little shocking. (Just a bunch of weird-ass hentai involving raping a catgirl in the ass, tentacle rape...all of that shit.)


 Eh, you roll with times or get left behind.
I just wish my parents were more understanding.
Don't get me wrong, they're great people, but they're the 'OMG PORN! D=' kind of parents. They'd probably have a heart attack if they saw some of my stuff.


----------



## Ben (Jun 23, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> yea if ur mom was ok with u drawing it, as long as its not full on porn, you should be able to convience her that you read it because its a good, well made story. Some of the best books iv read have had a hardcore hump scene (thats not wat made them good)


 
Why did you use shorthand for you in one place, and then spell it out in another? That makes absolutely no sense.

Also, my parents never found my furry porn-- my sister did. When I was fourteen.

Oh, the fun times. :3c


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 23, 2010)

Ben said:


> Also, my parents never found my furry porn-- my sister did. When I was fourteen.


 Reaction?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Besides a few furries sexing up each other? That's bad, but I guess you wold have to know my family to get _how_ bad.


 
There wasn't anymore sex in those scenes than would be allowed on daytime television.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 23, 2010)

My family is more reject about this subject. I'm surprised mothers are the first ones on express their disagreement ;;


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 23, 2010)

So, is OP in therapy yet? I'd love to hear the rest of the story.

It's like watching a horror movie; you know it's going to be horrible but you can't bear to look away.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> So, is OP in therapy yet? I'd love to hear the rest of the story.
> 
> It's like watching a horror movie; you know it's going to be horrible but you can't bear to look away.


 
More like watching American reality TV.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 23, 2010)

duuuude. i looked at those links and concession if fucking retarded..why the heck do you have it bookmarked.


----------



## RudoCat (Jun 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> duuuude. i looked at those links and concession if fucking retarded..why the heck do you have it bookmarked.


 
Just because you don't like something doesn't mean that others don't, Concession is a pretty popular comic.

As for OP, do what I do, remember to lock your computer and turn the monitor off whenever you leave.

Best wishes to ye.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> duuuude. i looked at those links and concession if fucking retarded..why the heck do you have it bookmarked.


 
goddammit this. what kind of funk do you have rotting in your skull in place of brain that you sincerely enjoy Concession. oh, furry funk.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

No, I'm not in therapy or anything. My parents still try to bring it up and I just shoot them down when they try to. It's not something I would want to talk about with them. Pretty much all the things suggested here that could save me, I already fucked over by my initial reaction to this. Like I said before, nothing big has happened yet, but I've not heard the end of this. That, I can guarantee.

And can we stop insulting my taste in webcomics? I enjoy what I read, I read what I enjoy. Judge me all you want, but it's not going to make me stop liking Concession. It was the webcomic that made me realize I was a furry. If you want to insult my taste in webcomics, PM me or something. We'll debate there. I'm sick of it happening here.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> And can we stop insulting my taste in webcomics? I enjoy what I read, I read what I enjoy. Judge me all you want, but it's not going to make me stop liking Concession. It was the webcomic that made me realize I was a furry. If you want to insult my taste in webcomics, PM me or something. We'll debate there. I'm sick of it happening here.


 
It had a profound impact on your life.

You must take that comic pretty seriously, huh?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It had a profound impact on your life.
> 
> You must take that comic pretty seriously, huh?


 
No, I don't.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

I like that comic.  I got into it just 2 days ago, read every episode to date in that one day.  Really really crazy, I know.  It's just too awesome   I also got into FH, and I did the exact same thing with Concession, read all the episodes, including the old ones, in a single day.  It's amazing what you would do when you're bored.


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by *HarleyRoadkill*
> 
> goddammit this. what kind of funk do you have rotting in your skull *in place of brain* that you sincerely enjoy Concession. oh, furry funk.



Oh, the irony...


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Moonfall The Fox*
> 
> duuuude. i looked at those links and *concession if fucking retarded*..why the heck do you have it bookmarked.



Wow, more irony...      

I'm being a real ass aren't I?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 24, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Oh, the irony...


 
seeing as that actually made total fucking sense if you knew basic grammar, there's no irony there.

I'm being a real ass too, aren't i?


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by HarleyRoadkill
> 
> seeing as that actually made total fucking sense if you knew basic grammar, there's no irony there.


This is trivial...

It should be "in place of _a_ brain", not "in place of brain".

Anyway, why don't you fucking get over yourself?  It was a joke.  Can't you take one?


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit, there were two ways to interpret it.  

You win.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 24, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Shit, there were two ways to interpret it.
> 
> You win.


 
yer damn right i did B)


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 9, 2010)

i can't believe i actually read eleven pages of this hoping to find something good at the but i get this DX


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2010)

QuickSticks45 said:


> i can't believe i actually read eleven pages of this hoping to find something good at the but i get this DX


 i can't believe you actually read eleven pages of this hoping to find something good at the but you got this DX and then necro'd it with a retarded post.


----------



## Ben (Aug 9, 2010)

One-- Make sure your posts actually make sense. "something good at the but i get this" does not make sense.

Two-- Don't post in a thread if it's older than a month.

Locking.


----------

